# DC system revised



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys, though I'd throw up some pics of my rough-ed in DC remodel that is a modified HF 2HP dc.. I need to get things straighter yet, make it all prettier and check all the seals, and I'm thinking of mounting the bag/filter hoop so that it's in direct line with the outlet of the impeller. I'm running 5" furnace pipe, the trash can is my Fein style baffle. What a difference between it and the little potable HF collector with a trashcan separator lid and about 20 feet of 4" flex. The gate near the window is where the 4" flex to the TS will connect, and from that Tee ( i know id be better with a WYE there but damn there over 100$ in tin?!?) it goes 5" furnace pipe that reduces at a 4" WYE and splits to the RAS flex and the other branch goes to one of those rockler dust right hoses. Ordered that with the fancy handle and tool port adapters, with 21 feet i should be able to hook up to anything anywhere. I put the mini gulp hood to work at the RAS, seems to work pretty good, most that dust there is actually from me forgetting the gate to the dust right setup was also open..seemed to still have alot of suction though.

Overall, my new system really sucks..the good sucking:laughing: 
Thanks to all that gave me advice and whom i pilfered ideas from!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good I would recommend mounting the bag/filter in a straight line with the blower. I did just had to make a little raised shelf to mount the legs on, just make sure you make it large enough so the bag don't hang off the edge. Here's pictures of my new set up since I went to the 6" pipe and mounted the blower and bag.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

rrbrown, yes thats exactly what i plan to do..Going to remove that shelf that TV is sitting on and raise the bag/filter up so the 5" line from the blower to the round deal is a straight shot. I'm thinking that will also allow me a place to park the shopvac under.

I see your inlet lands at the end of the bumped out portion of the baffle, Does it have any negative effect on mine that my inlet lands right in the center of the 120 deg. area?

I had thought of using 6" as well for my main runs, but i sized it to match the inlet side of the HF DC., Also thought of running as much hard line as you have, but hopefully in the somewhat near future i will be relocating to a bigger shop space. :laughing:

I didn't take any pics but i also have my grizzly air filtration box mounted in the attic, I'm hoping a side benefit of this is circulating some of the heat back down in the winter months.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My inlet ended in the middle like yours but it makes no sense to have that bumped out area behind the inlet. I don't see any adverse reaction. My only concern is that I thought the center pipe came down further then I would like resulting in a little more powder making it to the bag then what I expected. I'm actually being a little to ambitious though because I only got a hand full of powder in the bag while having about 10 gallons of dust in the can. That was all sucked up at one time very aggressively from one big pile that I dumped out of the shopvac. While collecting dust just as it comes off the tools I get no where near as much powder in the bag.


----------

